# The Self-Hate Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe Bryant has shot >32FGAs in a game 60 times.
The Lakers are 25-35 in those games.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/pgl_finder.cgi?request=1&player_id=&match=game&year_min=&year_max=&age_min=0&age_max=99&team_id=LAL&opp_id=&is_playoffs=N&round_id=&game_num_type=&game_num_min=&game_num_max=&game_month=&game_location=&game_result=&is_starter=&is_active=&is_hof=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&c1stat=fga&c1comp=gt&c1val=32&c2stat=&c2comp=gt&c2val=&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=pts


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Byron not playing Clarkson is working my hate button


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

To keep things in perspective:

- The MDA's Lakers started 2-3;
- The 2004/2005 Atkins-and-Mihm-as-starters Lakers started 3-2;
- The 1993-1994 Quick/Wuss/Lynch/Campbell/Flopper Lakers started 1-4;
- The 1974-1975 Goodrich-and-no-one-else Lakers atrted 3-2.



> *Are the Lakers really this bad?
> *
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/11/6/7167863/silver-screen-roundtable-are-the-lakers-really-this-bad


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

My patience is wearing thin with Wesley Johnson. Put up or shut up already.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Three-Point problem:
- Lakers are making 4.8 3pointers per game (at a .329% clip);
- Lakers are allowing 11.4 3pointers per game (at a .422% clip).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> A trend has emerged that highlights both Kobe Bryant’s longevity, prolific play and main weakness.
> 
> When the Lakers (1-5) visit the Memphis Grizzlies (5-1) Tuesday night at FedEx Forum, Bryant will only need to miss 13 more shots to set the NBA’s all-time record in total misses. John Havlicek currently owns that mark with 13,417 missed shots in 1,270 games.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Kobe-Bryant-nearing-NBA-record-for-most-misses-2-10693826

It WAS just a matter of time, really...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> 8 charts that explain the Lakers


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/11/11/7185595/la-lakers-kobe-bryant-byron-scott-charts


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate how pathetic our offense is. I hate that it takes a ridiculous amount of effort to even get a 20 footer.....I hate that the Lakers take so many 20 footers. I hate that we have a bunch of players nobody will remember in four years.

I hate our defense. I will hate it all season because Nick "P-Diddy-Ding-Dong" Young and R "Piss on you" Kelly will not change our horrible defense.

I hate the Byron & Kobe chumminess while they criticize the rest of the team (even if valid)

I hate there is a shitload of season left


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I like this thread...I feel better....this will be good therapy for this year. Should be "stickied" to the top


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Los Angeles Lakers were hoping that Steve Nash would help them win another championship, but injuries have derailed his career since they acquired him.
> 
> Many assumed he would end his career when he was ruled out for the entire season due to nerve damage in his back. However, Nash is still under contract, and the Lakers were hoping to keep him around to help mentor some of their younger players.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Steve-Nash-Wont-Return-Byron-Scotts-Phone-Calls-10-68-4554

lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> WATCH: Warriors embarrass Lakers despite Kobe Bryant's 44


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24816386/watch-warriors-completely-embarrass-lakers-despite-kobe-bryants-44

Freaking brutal... Just... brutal!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Lakers are so bad Jeremy Lin has lost all cognitive function


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014/11/17/7234959/jeremy-lin-interview-lakers-warriors

Come on, Jeremy! Is it THAT hard to just say: I SUCK!!! ?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh man....cant help but laugh


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> 29. Los Angeles Lakers (Record: 1-9; last week’s rank: 27): *Klay Thompson would’ve entered the draft a year earlier if the Lakers had agreed to take him in the first round, a source said. The Lakers declined*.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba-power-rankings--there-s-a-new-no--1-174829398.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

who did the Lakers take in the 1st round of the 2010 draft? that's right no one - they didn't have a pick - so rather than 'decline' they had no such option in the first place - bullshit story


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> who did the Lakers take in the 1st round of the 2010 draft? that's right no one - they didn't have a pick - so rather than 'decline' they had no such option in the first place - bullshit story


Right you are. Two second rounders, no first in 2010. Should have cheked it before posting. Damn! Can't even trust yahoo! Sports...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe Bryant (.386FG%) has missed, so far, 178 field goal attemps. 

That's more than Hill's (75 at .470FG%), Boozer's (73 at .486FG%) and Davis' (28 at .627FG%) combined.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Clarkson DNPs +/- Ronnie Price pt


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> Clarkson DNPs +/- Ronnie Price pt


Yeah, it puzzles me to see Clarkson being burried in the bench, considering Price is (a) a mediocre player (b) not a piece for the future.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe is shooting under .300% from 3-point land.
He is attempting 6 treys per game.

WTF!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Kobe is shooting under .300% from 3-point land.
> He is attempting 6 treys per game.
> 
> WTF!


Stop questioning greatness


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Worst Laker game ever?

Against the Raptors, Jeremy Lin became the second Laker player in b-r's database to go scoreless after at least 10 FGAs in a game. But he also had 4 TOs.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/pgl_finder.cgi?request=1&player_id=&match=game&year_min=&year_max=&age_min=0&age_max=99&team_id=LAL&opp_id=&is_playoffs=N&round_id=&game_num_type=&game_num_min=&game_num_max=&game_month=&game_location=&game_result=&is_starter=&is_active=&is_hof=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&c1stat=pts&c1comp=eq&c1val=0&c2stat=fga&c2comp=gt&c2val=10&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=fga


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Worst Laker game ever?
> 
> Against the Raptors, Jeremy Lin became the second Laker player in b-r's database to go scoreless after at least 10 FGAs in a game. But he also had 4 TOs.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/pgl_finder.cgi?request=1&player_id=&match=game&year_min=&year_max=&age_min=0&age_max=99&team_id=LAL&opp_id=&is_playoffs=N&round_id=&game_num_type=&game_num_min=&game_num_max=&game_month=&game_location=&game_result=&is_starter=&is_active=&is_hof=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&c1stat=pts&c1comp=eq&c1val=0&c2stat=fga&c2comp=gt&c2val=10&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=fga


Its not about the stats, its about the intangibles


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I wonder what was going on in Scott's mind to put Clarkson in the game (only time he saw burn) 1.30 left in the fourth quarter in a 20 point blow out.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we are not very good


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Against the Celtics, the Lakers had 2 *starters* getting 2 points *combined* (Wes and Boozer).

It would be a little hard to check out if that had ever happened before, so i thought about two former Lakers starters who sucked so much it would have probably happened to the pair.
i instantly remembered Smush Parker and Kwame Brown, who started together many times in 2005-2006 and 2006-2007.
Schocking: not even Smush Parker and Kwame Brown have ever had a game where they wouldn't put more that a combined 2 points on the scoreboard.

Any suggestions to check out other terrible starting duo?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Carlos Boozer is a 6'9, 258lbs PF. He has played in 20 games (started 19), averages 26.1mpg.
Total blocked shot this season: *1.* 
lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> 22 games into the season and Price is the Lakers starting point guard, and he’s doing a horrible job at it.
> 
> Since being named starter three games ago, Price is shooting 15.4% from the field, 11.1% from the three-point line, averaging 3.7 assists, and has an atrocious 71 offensive rating. His true shooting percentage, which takes into account free throws and the added benefit of a three-point shot, is a blistering 19.2% in that three-game stretch.
> 
> His defense, which was the reason he was brought in the starting line-up, has been deplorable. Pelicans point guard Jrue Holiday finished with 22 points and 8 assists while Kings point guard Darren Collison finished with 26 points and 6 assists. Last night, the Spurs’ Cory Joseph, who saw the majority of the point guard minutes with Tony Parker nursing an injury, finished with 16 points and and 5 assists, nearly double his averages in both categories.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Jordan-Clarkson-Needs-Time-Ronnie-Price-Doesnt-2-10865223


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and Clarkson got another DNP


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Why aren't we talking more about the Lakers' horrid defense?*
> 
> The real root of the 2014-2015 Lake Show downfall isn't getting enough burn. And that's the fact that they absolutely cannot stop anyone.
> 
> ...


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/12/29/7459123/why-arent-we-talking-more-about-the-lakers-horrid-defense


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young is broken. F!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jordan Clarkson, Wayne Ellington, Ryan Kelly, Jordan Hill and Robert Sacre.

Can anyone remember a worse Lakers starting 5 ?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know why Scott is trying to turn Ryan Kelly into a 3


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: T Self-Hate Thread*

Ryan Kelly's production as a starter (6 games and counting):

3ppg;
1.8rpg
.250FG%

On an average of +/-20mpg


----------

